# Catfishing on Conroe is good!!!



## bigonegotaway (Nov 2, 2005)

Went to catch a few catfish today and did really well, started catching small ones at first then the bigger ones came alone. Started fishing at about 06:30 and had our limit of 50 by 10:30, right before it started getting reel hot. The ice chest was full, then came the fun part, cleaning them. Call for help in cleaning them but rainbowrunner was working, to bad. He likes cleaning fish for some reason. Made a mess of filets.


----------



## txredneck68 (Aug 15, 2006)

nice mess of fish, thanks for sharing the report and pics..


----------



## Tex4x4Fsh (Jul 21, 2006)

what was the bait of choice? under the 1097 or in the stumps?


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

Well done. Yes, I like cleaning them because it usually means I get a few fillets, and I like eating catfish about as much as I do catching them...Dale

"Call for help in cleaning them but rainbowrunner was working, to bad. He likes cleaning fish for some reason. Made a mess of filets".


----------



## bigonegotaway (Nov 2, 2005)

Tex4x4Fsh said:


> what was the bait of choice? under the 1097 or in the stumps?


Catfish Charlie and off a point, know how to get there but don't know what's it's called.


----------



## spawningbedassassin (Jul 11, 2006)

Great job!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice job.. going to try in the am....


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

*Cats*

Adkins Creek...South shore/main lake point...been rippen em there for a couple of years now...Dale



bigonegotaway said:


> Catfish Charlie and off a point, know how to get there but don't know what's it's called.


----------



## jamminD (Oct 31, 2007)

o man nice job u mind telli n me what kind of bait you were using?


----------



## cody layman (Nov 8, 2007)

this is catfish


----------



## chumbuck (Feb 18, 2007)

Im looking for adkins creek any map i can find but i cant find it . Can you guys point the way.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

i think its on the direct otherside of anchor marina. check out a mapt from academy or at the marina


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

West side of the lake, just north of Rush creek. But it really doesn't matter. Any main lake ar feeder creek point in 15 -22 foot of water with a little help from some range cubes will work..Dale



chumbuck said:


> Im looking for adkins creek any map i can find but i cant find it . Can you guys point the way.


----------

